# Solved: Wireless connection fast at first, but then slows down to 1\10 of speed



## TrevorGoodchild (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm having a puzzling issue with my wireless connection.

The wireless connection to my stationary computer is fine when I first connect, but after a couple of minutes it slows down from 8 mbit to about 800 kbit, or less. The upload speed has not changed as much. It has gone from 1 mbit to around 700 kbit.
The connection on my laptop is working just fine (also win 7, but not same adapter)

I'm using a ICIDU wireless usb adapter with the latest driver for windows 7 (this is a beta driver, and might be the root of my problem, but it has worked fine before on the same OS)

I just scanned the computer for malware and found nothing of importance.

The connection itself is about 55 % but I don't think that should matter that much, especially because it works fine when first connected. 

There is nothing in the background (as far as I can see) using extra bandwidth and windows firewall is turned OFF

 If needed I can post a screen from xirrus

Please help

Thanks 
Trevor Goodchild


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does an ethernet connection have the same problem?

You might try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TrevorGoodchild (Feb 1, 2010)

I really thought it was going to work when the machine started up and the speed was normal. But, like always, it dropped down after about 5 minutes 

Btw: I tried to reset IPv6 stack to defaults, but it told me it was nothing to reset.

Thanks a lot for trying though 

Any other ideas??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Suspects include the driver and wireless interference (e.g., from other wireless networks).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TrevorGoodchild (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Channel 1 is your best choice, so even if that channel 5 network is interfering a little bit you're stuck with it.

Can you get a stronger signal by getting your adapter higher or more in the open? Or maybe moving the router a small distance? Are you in an apartment or condo or something like that? I ask because you are detecting two networks stronger than your own.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## TrevorGoodchild (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys.
*Thanks a lot for the help*. I bough just bought a new adapter and everything is working fine now. 
It was most likely the driver. What a ****ty company ICIDU is for releasing such crap


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

